# Keg king temp controller



## ajmuzza

Anyone got one of these that point main the direction of an idiots guide on how to set these things up. The instructions on the keg king site aren't particular helpful ie I don't get the high low temp limit as well as hysteresis. Don't you just pick a single temp and set the hysteresis?


----------



## pcmfisher

I reckon you can just leave the high and low point (E1 & E2 ) at default, set the hysteresis at 1 deg or what ever and set the set point (which is not E1 or E2) to desired temp.


----------



## [email protected]

G'day ajmuzza,
I think that the internals of the controller has an alarm output for high/ low temps. Which is what e1 and e2 are. The default values should be fine. 

I am not sure if you are asking for a description of hysteresis or not, but I will include it anyway. 

If you set 18C as the set point with a 1C hysteresis (and assuming you have the 16 amp controller with cooling and heating plugged into it) the controller will start cooling when the temp probe reads 19C and will cut out at 18C, it will also start heating when the probe reads 17C and stop when it reads 18C. So it will keep your fridge at the set point +/- the hysteresis (not accounting for any temperature inertia). However the the 10 amp controller will only heat OR cool depending on what you have plugged into it. 

I have one of each. The 16 amp one controls my fermenting fridge with a heat pad on the lower shelf, while the 10 amp one controls my keezer. 

Regards,

Andrew.

Edited to add some additional detail.


----------



## HBHB

If still having difficulties working this one out, drop me a PM and i'll call you and take you through it step by step. For most applications, you shouldn't need to set any new parameters.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## pist

The hysteresis setting is the one youre after, as this will control the temperature swing i.e how far above/below the preset temp the controller will let the temp go before switching circuit (cooling or heating)


----------



## Middo

If anyone else needs help setting these up I just did this myself last night. I bought my 16amp unit new from cb and it was swinging 2 degrees + & -. Just tuned it to .5 degrees with a 1 minute timer to start adjustments. Pretty straight forward, hold set down for 5 seconds and then hit select to cycle through the settings with + or - to adjust. See this pdf doc for every setting and values that can be setup. 

http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/New%2016amp%20Temp%20Controller%20Instructions.pdf


----------



## New_guy

Help!!
I am trying to hook up a keg king temp controller - I have the 16 amp model but I only have the fridge connected
I have read the instructions and the posts above
What funtion is the "set point"??
I want to set up for a 18 deg c fermentation fridge


----------



## Rambo

Hold down the 'set' button until the number flashes, then use the arrow keys to adjust the temperature.


----------



## New_guy

Rambo said:


> Hold down the 'set' button until the number flashes, then use the arrow keys to adjust the temperature.



Cheers Rambo

It's currently turning fridge on at 19.6 and turning fridge off at 18
How do I get it turn fridge on at 19?


----------



## mxd

change one of the settings (look at F2, f3 or f4) one will be 1.6 to 1.0


----------



## New_guy

mxd said:


> change one of the settings (look at F2, f3 or f4) one will be 1.6 to 1.0



Hi MXD
It's the keg king version and doesn't have f2 etc
I have the following settings 

E1: -45c
E2: 120c
E3: 0.5c
E4: 1min
E5: 0c
C1: 0
C2: 0
P1: 120
P2: -40
P3: 0
P4: 0


----------



## Rambo

That set up is similar to mine and I dont have the same problem (fluctuates around the set point). does this happen on every cycle?


----------



## mxd

from the numbers you show it should be on from setTemp +- 0.5 r you sure you have it set at 18 ? not 19


----------



## New_guy

Rambo said:


> That set up is similar to mine and I dont have the same problem (fluctuates around the set point). does this happen on every cycle?


I think its right now - but fridge switches off and fridge continues to drop a few more degrees - this was with a empty fridge
I am now trialling with a fermenter with 20lt of water and the probe attached to side of ferementer


----------



## New_guy

I presume that the cycle needs to be controlled via a heat belt / pad??


----------



## djar007

try it with e1 and e2 set to the same temp. put a compressor delay of 3 minutes in too. That is e4


----------



## Rambo

New_guy said:


> I presume that the cycle needs to be controlled via a heat belt / pad??


I haven't used a heat pad, but I'm in qld so not much need. You may need one when it gets a bit colder.


----------



## keedoery

Hey guys,

We have been setting up a bunch of video to show people how to use our products on our Youtube Chanel. If you are having trouble setting up the temp controllers I think it's worth if you have a look at this video which explains the controllers in quite a lot of detail:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ha5gsI8Gb4

One thing that is a bit confusing in the instructions is that E1 and E1 settings on the temp controller are the boundaries at which you can set the set point. This is not actually the set point itself. So for 99% of guys using this device just set E1 to -45 and E2 to 120 and just do not use these settings unless you understand what they do. If you are still struggling after watching the video just give us a call.


----------



## indica86

Hey Kegking, as the owner of one of these nicely made and easy to use controllers I have a question.
Is the product certified?


----------



## Brew Forky

Just scored one of these bad boys and a fridge. I am only going to hook up my fridge at the moment because it's hot. What is the result if it goes into heating mode with nothing connected. Not going to divide by zero is it?


----------



## indica86

indica86 said:


> Hey Kegking, as the owner of one of these nicely made and easy to use controllers I have a question.
> Is the product certified?


I'll try again. Is this product electrically certified?


----------



## Brew Forky

indica86 said:


> I'll try again. Is this product electrically certified?


I assumed it was as it is being sold by an Australian retailer. But we all know what assuming does.


----------



## indica86

I assume it isn't due to the lack of reply.


----------



## droid

Brew Forky said:


> Just scored one of these bad boys and a fridge. I am only going to hook up my fridge at the moment because it's hot. What is the result if it goes into heating mode with nothing connected. Not going to divide by zero is it?


hehe no but there is an audible click when either source is turned on, I guess it means the socket is active. mine doubles as a hot liquor tun controller, so say the temp goes past my set 67degree mash temp for instance and stops sometimes at 69, I can hear the fridge socket click on but there is no fridge during this, I do keep it off the ground and away from the liquids as the socket must be "on" or live so yeah, wonder if there is some sort of 3 pin blank that can be put in?


----------



## QldKev

droid said:


> hehe no but there is an audible click when either source is turned on, I guess it means the socket is active. mine doubles as a hot liquor tun controller, so say the temp goes past my set 67degree mash temp for instance and stops sometimes at 69, I can hear the fridge socket click on but there is no fridge during this, I do keep it off the ground and away from the liquids as the socket must be "on" or live so yeah, *wonder if there is some sort of 3 pin blank that can be put in?*



Something like this from Bunnings $4.10 for 6 of them

Actually the flat ones may be better, $4.98 for 12 of them


----------



## droid

yavol!

<edit> bloody got some of those suckers for the kiddlywinks rattling about in a drawer already me thinks, thanks for that!


----------



## Brew Forky

Cheers for the replies lads. Might get a blank to be on the safe side.


----------



## DigitalGiraffe

Has anyone had to calibrate theirs?

I've had mine running in a chest freezer for a couple of days and I had a thermometer sat in there also and noticed the thermometer was at 18degrees but the temp control unit was displaying 19.4 so I set the calibration offset (E6) to -1.4 as the setpoint was for 18degrees.

Seems to out a fair bit or is this common?


----------



## Gossy

Hey Digital Giraffe 
I just got one of these from Santa and I chose to calibrate it. It appeared to be approx 1.3 off accurate. 
My calibration method was the glass of icy water method but placed another 3 thermometers in as well as my fluke multimeter gauge and 
adjusted it into the middle of them all. (They where only .4 deg difference between all 3).

My question is what is the operating temp of the box and can it run in temps of 40-50c if so what affects does it have on the accuracy.


----------

